# Fall of the Broken - OOC



## Need_A_Life (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I am looking for ~5 players for a lil' Eberron. It will (as Eberron usually is) be low-powered, though in no shortage of magic or unlikely events. I intend to have the game be primarily social interaction rather than hack'n'slash, though this does not necessarily mean a group of half-elven bards; a warforged barbarian is still a perfectly viable concept.
Ideally, everyone will be interested in Eberron and care enough to read up on their racial culture and chosen religion, as well as the area you're supposedly from.

Expected Behaviour:
- Attempt to be active enough as not to slow down play, preferrably posting ~1/day. If it becomes impossible to keep up with this (due to school, work or other activities) please inform me (via PM or this thread) and I'll make a note of it. Likewise, I will attempt to do the same, if at all possible (I, however, have had a magical gift of attracting obstacles that prevent me from such things; hopefully the curse is broken by now).
- Clear meta-game behaviour is heavily frowned upon. This includes reading a module as I'm running it (though I'll make enough changes that it shouldn't matter _much_) as well as mentioning names like Erandis d'Vol or the true nature of King Kaius I(II) unless such has been disclosed in-game.
- Optimisation follows the basic rules of decent behaviour; if it's fun for everyone else then alright, otherwise I'd prefer to keep it at a managable level. This means that "The Boogeyman" is allowed; "Pun-Pun" is not.

Alignment:
- All alignments allowed, as long as it is played suitably for group interaction  no homocidal maniacs á la Belkar Bitterleaf)
- Paladins are not bound by alignment and do not lose class abilities from breaking their code of conduct. The Blackguard class, however only gains bonus abilities from Paladin levels should you forsake paladin abilities.
Code of Conducts are different from church to church (see Faiths of Eberron for inspiration) and unacceptable behaviour might cause censure from the Church.

Mechanics:
- Level 3.
- Ability Score Array: 18, 16, 15, 14, 13, 10.
- Almost all materials allowed (ask; if I have it, then we'll use it and I have a lot)
- v3.5edition, though v3.0 is still viable on a case-to-case basis as are 3rd-party material (including homebrew classes).
- Rolls will be done by me, as I don't want to bother using InvisibleCastle. Don't worry, I will not cheat ya  
- Please submit your concept below; I will pick the final group the 21st of October.

---The Story thus Far---

However you did it, you have made a small reputation for yourself as someone who does what has to be done. Whether you are a Lhazaarian Paladin, who battles demons or a Droaamish artificer who specializes in high-class customers you are known locally and quite recently came to Sharn. A Sivis messenger handed you a letter:



> Dear friend,
> Though you and I have never before met, I beseech you to help me. Whether you trust me or not I hope you will give me the chance to talk to you about this matter; this matter I assure you, is not a trivial one.
> Hopefully, my letter has convinced you. Meet me in the _Gilded Cup_; I will know you when you arrive.
> M


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2007)

This seems like an interesting game, heres my very short concept that will be updated sometime today. 

A warlock (if you allow complete arcana) with some temper, though not evil, his behavior has lead him to a lone path. Hunting opportunities to make a living, (insert not yet elaborated name) received a strange letter. He always have been curious, though this sound like trap... Well... he have nothing better to do.


----------



## ObiAndy (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm interested.  

I think I'll stick with a fighter type this time, like a human fighter/rogue.  Specialized in twin short-swords, he is more of a finesse fighter (I don't have Complete Warrior, so I'm OK with core classes!)

He's a bit down on his luck, and has recently taken to thievery to make ends meet, if he isn't working as a bodyguard for someone.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll toss my hat in as a Changeling Rogue, a master of knowledge and lies.  A social maven.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 14, 2007)

Heh, certainly a good start.

Yes, the Complete Series is allowed. Assume that I allow all books (though certain obviously broken parts of books will be banned; such as the Imp from Savage Species).



> A warlock (if you allow complete arcana) with some temper, though not evil, his behavior has lead him to a lone path. Hunting opportunities to make a living, (insert not yet elaborated name) received a strange letter. He always have been curious, though this sound like trap... Well... he have nothing better to do.



 Heh, if someone bothers to contact you with a trap you're not escaping easily whether you go or not. If you go, at least you know to keep your eyes open. Sounds good (hey, I love warlocks) and one thing: Ignore the alignment requirements (don't make sense anyway).

Also, remember that your Eldritch Blast may look any way you choose, but once chosen you cannot simply change its appearance (choose "green fire" for example, and it'll stay green fire. pick "razorsharp knives" and it'll stay looking like that as well).



> I think I'll stick with a fighter type this time, like a human fighter/rogue. Specialized in twin short-swords, he is more of a finesse fighter (I don't have Complete Warrior, so I'm OK with core classes!)



 Heh, sounds cool. If you want, send me an e-mail (pchlster@gmail.com) and I'll look through CompWarrior to see if anything might seem interesting for such a type.



> I'll toss my hat in as a Changeling Rogue, a master of knowledge and lies. A social maven.



 Seems fine as well.

Looking forward to many more submissions before the 21st (will pick the finalists in the evening, due to having a sci-fi session IRL that day.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmm.. room for Lady Meredith ir'Bara, a human shaper (psion) and a minor noble of Sharn?

[sblock=Background]Lady Meredith ir'Bara is a member of a minor noble house in Sharn.  At a very young age she discovered the ability to bring a small amount of a shimmering substance when agitated enough.  It was useless, and its existence was fleeting.  The girl wasn't even sure if anyone else ever noticed it.

But she focused on it, and after months of trying she never did it by accident any more and was able to create the ectoplasm at will, although doing so mentally drained her.  She focused and she practiced.  She was a young noble, so she had plenty of free time and plenty of privacy.  Over the years, she became much better at using her mental abilities.  Eventually, she became able to create more ectoplasm, to sculpt it, to mentally control it; its time in existence became slightly less fleeting and her mental resiliance grew.  She even learned to do a few other things with her mental discipline and focus.

One day as a teenager, her ability was finally revealed.  She was a witness to an attempted assault and robbery.  The only reason that it was only an attempt was because Meredith herself acted without thinking.  A mental projection of herself appeared, ectoplasm vaguely shaped to look like herself--though clearly stronger--materialized and bashed the thug across the face before blinking out of existence.

Her parents did not immediately reject her to learn of her powers, although they were annoyed that she had practiced them in secret.  But after she had done the same thing a few more times in similar situations, their annoyance grew.  They said that they would not support her if she continued to act this way.
Meredith certainly loved her creature comforts, and she hated the idea of being an adventurer-type.  She had vague romantic notions of being a hero, but the actual idea of doing it--trecking through who-knows-what, meeting strange horrors, making real, deadly enemies?  She didn't want it anyway.

But in the end, she couldn't resist.  She had abilities that few people did, that gave her the power to do it.  She has a truly good heart, and cannot deny people the help that she is capable of providing.  She can't just ignore strife that she can end.

Meredith technically still has her title, and she still has a home in Sharn, but her parents will not support her financially.

The kalashtar became aware of her, after hearing of her minor exploits, and introduced themselves.  They did not share all of their secrets with her, and she still knows nothing of their history, but they told her about the nature of her psionic powers.  They were intrigued by the discipline she displayed despite being a wild talent with no training.

They believe it is because her power was so weak when she was young; the only reason her negligible power did not fade as she aged was because she focused on strengthening it.  She had learned to control it before she had anything strong enough to lose control of.

Returning home from a meeting with her Kalashtar mentor, Halharath, Meredith found a strange message waiting for her, asking for her help.  The letter was vague and she didn't know who it was from, but how could she resist such a request for an audience?[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Lady Meredith is a woman of average size with fair skin, dark hair, and bright eyes.  Her upbringing is evident in the way she carries herself, but her compassionate and understanding eyes seem different.

Unless she absolutely has to fit in or wear protective clothing, Meredith is always dressed too nicely to be an adventurer.  She always wears nice dresses and some jewelry.
She's willing to put up with anything, but clearly prefers luxury and nice accomodations.  She'll deal with trecking through a jungle and camping in a swamp, but she'll probably complain.  Once she reaches a city, she will insist on the best lodging and food, bathe, and buy new dresses if the other ones are ruined.

She'd rather not fight, but is not afraid to when it needs to be done.[/sblock]

If it's important that this is the PC's first time in Sharn, I can move her region of origin; it's not important.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm definitely interested in this as well.  I'll post some concept stuff later, but right now I'm thinking either close-combat specialist or physical recon type, probably a shifter.  Definitely not a diplomat- once the party is chosen, it might make sense to tie into someone else's background as a "bodyguard" (if selected, obviously).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2007)

I could use a hulk to watch my weak back ^^


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 15, 2007)

A bodyguard sounds kinda like a fun idea to me too. Would a human fighter find a spot to fit into the game? Maybe as the noble's bodyguard.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 15, 2007)

> close-combat specialist or physical recon type, probably a shifter. Definitely not a diplomat- once the party is chosen, it might make sense to tie into someone else's background as a "bodyguard" (if selected, obviously).



Heh, might be a good idea to have a "tank," though make sure to not just be "the guy in armour, who stays quiet when people talk" because that'll be no fun for anyone.



> for Lady Meredith ir'Bara, a human shaper (psion) and a minor noble of Sharn?



 Uh... this one seems interesting, indeed. Being an inhabitant of Sharn won't change much, and seeing as how you've put so much thought into it already I won't ask you to change it... though I hope you're not of the mind that the adventure has to stay in Sharn... because it quite likely won't.



> A bodyguard sounds kinda like a fun idea to me too. Would a human fighter find a spot to fit into the game? Maybe as the noble's bodyguard.



Well, there's always a chance (though I'd like the idea fleshed out just a bit more)   

As I said above, a "bodyguard" or two might be a good idea, though don't expect a lot of combat (it'll be included every once in a while, though).

I'll try to keep posting every evening (shouldn't be hard, even with work and martial arts training) until the 21st, when the final group will be selected.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd have to know who would be willing to allow a bodyguard into their story. I think it would be fun to play a rather reluctant bodyguard to a Shifter Noble. Make the bodyguard kind of a rude character, but have him know when to shut up. He would never do anything to jeopardize the life of the one he was to protect. He enjoys toying with people as much as he feels he can (although he doesn't always stop in time.) He could be half-orc or human, and I will actually let whoever "hires" the bodyguard decide it. I have more I could add, but I would prefer to wait until one of the others say who would like to hire me or have me assigned to them. I figure a half-orc would make a more intimidating bodyguard, but I will play whatever is more comfortable to the boss.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 17, 2007)

There's always the possibility of being a Deneith Blademark or a Tharask hunter?

But, if you want to be someone's bodyguard that's between you and them, really.
- Voda Vosa seems to be open to the idea, anyway.
- Scribbler might be as well.

So far, six people have expressed interest. I'm looking for 5, so almost all of you can be sure of a spot (assuming the status quo remains as such).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2007)

Frundor the warlock: Hp rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1320909


```
Name: Frundor Termen
Class: Warlock
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral


Str: 13 +1 (XXp.)     Level: 3        XP: 0
Dex: 18 +4 (XXp.)     BAB: +2         HP: 27 (3d6+9)
Con: 16 +3 (XXp.)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: 1/cold
Int: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: 
Cha: 15 +2 (XXp.)     ACP: -X         Spell Fail: 0%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:               10    +5    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    19
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 15

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1     +3          +2
Ref:                       1     +4          +3
Will:                      3     +0          +2

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Quarterstaff              +3     1d6/1d6     20x2
Eldrich blast             +5     2d6 +1

Languages: Common, Elf, Infernal.

Abilities: Endrich blast  (2d6)
	
Feats(Class): Damage reduccion 1/cold, Detect magic

Feats: Weapon focus (Ranged spell-like abilities), Combat expertice, Ability focus (Eldrich blast)

Skill Points: 16+5+5       Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Use Magic Device             5    +2          +7
Intimidate                   6    +2          +8
Knowledge(arcana)            5    +2          +7
Concentration                5    +3          +8
Bluff                        5    +2          +7

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
quarterstaff                  
+1 Chain shirt           1100 
clothings   
Backpack
Potion of cure light wounds x5 250
Potion of Mage armor x5       250
Potion of Invisibility x2    600 
Potion of cure moderate wounds  300          
        Money: ?


Spell DC:  2 (Cha) + 2(feat) + Spell Level

 [B]Invocations:
               Least:[/B] Earthen grasp, Sickening Blast
               

Age: 34
Height: 1.8 meters
Weight: 60 kg
Eyes: red
Hair: black
Skin: withe
```
Appearance: 

Frundor is somehow tall, and skinny , with penetrating red eyes. His hands are thin and fast. He is very thoughtfull and 

speculative, and never take others ideas lightly without questioning.The reason for this its "Frundor way" as he referes to 

'energy saving ways' that are the usual strategy with which Frundor deals his problems: thinking a lot, doing a little. His 

eldrich blasts are used very usually, agains enemies, against stubborn objects which seems not to be in the correct place, 

and anything that Frundor think must be "fixed" .His chaotic behaviour is strong, making him a dreadfull rival, though it is 

hidden beneath his friendly face and his big smile. Bluffing and lieing are usual when he interact with other persons. 

Background: 
Frundor is a cunning warlock, descendant from a long tradition magic user family, that was cast out because a deal with 

deamons they had in an early past. The Tremen family swere vengance upon thouse wizards that have cast them away, and ever 

since, what was a prominent wizard breeding family, became a warlocks and wild mages 'factory'. Frundor is one of the 

offsprings of the now feared Termen family, but he didnt take that to siriously, he preferes to find the easiest way to 

became wealthy and powerfull.  Ever since he left his home, Frundor wanders around, looking for something easy and productive 

to do.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 17, 2007)

If Vossa will allow me to be his bodyguard, I will go with a half-orc fighter. Here he is, except for some equipment. I didn't want to assume how much gold he would get to start with for equipment. Please check over Olot, as I made him from memory and a srd. Thanks!


```
[color=orange]Olotumeal[/color] (known as Olot to most people who know him)
[center][color=orange]Alignment:[/color] Neutral
[color=orange]Height:[/color] 6'8''
[color=orange]Weight:[/color] 180lbs
[color=orange]Appearance:[/color]
 Olot looks more orc than human. His nose is short and pushed up, his ears 
pointed, his eyes an odd color of orange. He is missing half of one ear due 
to an incident with a wild dog. He has many scars over his body, as he was
 a slow learner in the art of avoiding attacks. 
[/center]

[color=orange]Attributes:[/color]
Str: 18  (16 + 2 racial)   +4 mod
Dex: 10                       +0
Con: 18                       +4
Int: 12 (14 - 2 racial)    +1
Wis: 15                       +2
Cha: 10 (12 - 2 racial)   +0

[color=orange]HP:[/color] 42 (10 base + 12 con mod + 20 2d10)

[color=orange]Languages:[/color]
Common
Orc
Abyssal

[color=orange]AC:[/color] 18
Touch AC: 10
Flat-footed AC: 18

[color=orange]Base Attack Bonus:[/color] +3

[color=orange]Base Speed:[/color] 20ft

[color=orange]Initiative Mod:[/color] +0

[color=orange]Saving Throws:[/color]

Fortitude: +7 (3 base save + 4 con mod)
Reflex:     +1 (1 base save + O dex mod)
Will:         +3 (1 base save + 2 wis mod)

[color=orange]Skills:[/color](only those with ranks)
(2+int mod)x4 = 12 + 3 +3 = 18 skill points
Craft (armorsmithing):    6 (6 ranks +0 ability mod)
Intimidate:                   9 (6 ranks + 0 ability mod +3 skill focus)
Spot:   cc skill              5 (3 ranks + 2 ability mod)

[color=orange]Feats:[/color]
Power Attack
Cleave
Weapon Focus (greataxe)
Skill Focus 

[color=orange]Equipment:[/color]

Masterwork Greataxe, Masterwork Warhammer, Light Crossbow,
Bolts (20), Spiked Fullplate, Waterskin, Backpack, Belt Pouch, 
Whetstone, Potion of Cure Light Wounds (5), Potion of Mage Armor(5)

[color=orange]Attacking:[/color]
Grapple= 7 (3 base attack bonus + 4 str mod)

Greataxe:   Attack bonus +9 (3 base+1 weapon focus+1 masterwork+4 str mod)
                Damage: 1d12+4    Critical: x3  (slashing)

Warhammer:  Attack bonus +8 (3 base+1 masterwork+4 str mod)
                   Damage: 1d8+4    Critical: x3  (bludgeoning)

Light Crossbow:  Attack bonus +3 (3 base +0 dex mod)
                       Damage: 1d8  Critical: 19-20x2  Range: 80ft (piercing)

[color=orange]Money:[/color]
10gp

[color=orange]Weight:[/color]
95lbs

Max Carrying Capacity:
Light load: up to 100lbs
Med  load: up to 200lbs
Heavy load: up to 300lbs
```


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2007)

A half orc wall behind me will give my intimidation some nice bonus =)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 17, 2007)

*Luros The Host Cleric*

Fast draft of a Lvl 3 Cleric.
Original from Sharn and of the House of Deneith Luros has been loyal to his house and followed his friends to many missions in the city of towers. He has saved more then one life and whit the blessing of the Host he will save many more. 
He was allways taken good care of of his friends and in the taverns he visited as he was allways willing to return favour when commons were sick or  ill.
A letter came to him, and why not... a new horizon was arising.

Disclaimer: This is first time i try to play a Cleric so bare with me if my character is not the best you seen, but i like what ive done so far, a little flavour he got too  
If you see a huge error or have any suggestions please do, im aware I maybe must change some things as i go.

[sblock]Luros


Male Human Cleric 3
Lawful Neutral
Representing Drowned Hero

Strength 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	13	(+1)
Constitution 	16	(+3)
Intelligence 	15	(+2)
Wisdom 	18	(+4)
Charisma 	10	(+0)

Size: 	Medium
Height: 	6' 2"
Weight: 	210 lb
Skin: 	Tan
Eyes: 	Dark Brown
Hair: 	White; Wavy; Thick Beard / Hirsute

Domains: Healing War

Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead]

Total Hit Points: 30

Speed: 20 feet [armor]

Armor Class: 21 = 10 +8 [full plate] +2 [heavy steel] +1 [dexterity]

      Touch AC: 11
      Flat-footed: 20

Initiative modifier:	+1	= +1 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	+6	= 3 [base] +3 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+2	= 1 [base] +1 [dexterity]
Will save:	+7	= 3 [base] +4 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+4	= 2 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+4	= 2 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+3	= 2 [base] +1 [dexterity]
Grapple check:	+4	= 2 [base] +2 [strength]

Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
	58 lb. or less
59-116 lb.
117-175 lb.
175 lb.
350 lb.
875 lb.

Region of Origin: Breland

Dragonmarked House: Deneith [Mark of Sentinel]

Languages:	Common Draconic Infernal

Morningstar [1d8, crit x2, 6 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Spear [1d8, crit x3, range incr 20 ft., 6 lb., two-handed, piercing]

Light Crossbow [1d8, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 80 ft., 4 lb, piercing]]

Longsword [1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]

Full plate armor [heavy; +8 AC; max dex +1; check penalty -6; 50 lb.]

Heavy Steel Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 10; hp 20; 15 lb.]

Feats:

      Least Dragonmark	
      Strong Mind	
      Combat Casting	
      Weapon Focus x1	Weapon(s):
      Weapon Focus	[war domain, sect weapon]

Traits:

Action Points: 6 (this level)


```
Skill Name

Appraise 	Int 	2 = 	+2		
Balance 	Dex* 	1 = 	+1		
Bluff 	        Cha 	0 = 	+0		
Climb        	Str* 	2 = 	+2		
Concentration 	Con 	9 = 	+3+6 	
Craft (?) 	Int 	2 = 	+2		
Diplomacy 	Cha 	0 = 	+0		
Disguise 	Cha 	0 = 	+0		
Escape Artist 	Dex* 	1 = 	+1		
Forgery 	Int 	2 = 	+2		
Gather Info 	Cha 	1 = 	+1		
Heal 	        Wis 	9 = 	+4+5 	
Hide 	        Dex* 	1 = 	+1		
Intimidate 	Cha 	0 = 	+0		
Jump     	Str*   -4 = 	+2-6 [speed 20]
Know (arcana) 	Int 	7 = 	+2+5 	
Know (geo) 	Int 	2 = 	+2 	
Know (nature) 	Int 	3 = 	+2+1 	
Know (relig) 	Int 	8 = 	+2+6 	
Listen 	        Wis 	4 = 	+4		
Move Silently 	Dex* 	1 = 	+1
Ride 	        Dex 	1 = 	+1		
Search 	        Int 	2 = 	+2		
Sense Motive 	Wis 	5 = 	+4+2 [mark of sentinel]
Spellcraft 	Int 	9 = 	+2+5+2 [Knowledge, arcane]
Spot 	        Wis 	4 = 	+4		
Survival 	Wis 	4 = 	+4		
Swim 	        Str** 	2 = 	+2		
Use Rope 	Dex 	1 = 	+1
		

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Know Religion >=5 ranks gives +2 on turn/rebuke the undead.
```

Zero-level Cleric spells: 4 per day

First-level Cleric spells: 3 (2+1) per day +1 from a domain:

Second-level Cleric spells: 2 (1+1) per day +1 from a domain:

Human

    * Extra feat at first level (already included)
    * Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
    * One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Cleric

    * Alignment Aura

    * Spontaneous Casting (heal)

    * Turn Undead (3x/day)

    * High wisdom gains bonus spells daily

    * Domain choices give additional abilities

	Class 	HP rolled 	
Level 1: 	Cleric 	8 	
Level 2: 	Cleric 	6 	
Level 3: 	Cleric 	7 	


Luros's Equipment:


      148 lb	Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
      Crossbow bolts (quiver of 10) x3
      Backpack
      Bedroll
      Blanket, winter x1
      Candle
      Case (for map or scroll)
      Flasks x10
      Flint and steel
      Ink vial
      Ink pen
      Lantern (hooded)
      Mirror
      Oil flasks x2
      Paper sheets x2
      Parchment sheets x2
      Pouch x1
      Rations (1 day) x4
      Rope (50', hempen) x1
      Sealing wax
      Signal whistle
      Signet ring
      Torches x2
      Vial (for ink or potions) x2
      Waterskins x1
      Whetstone
      Healer kit
      Holy symbol (silver)
      Hourglass
      Spell component pouch

      Total

More about Luros:

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, I figure he will make a scary combo with a warlock. I am excited about seeing how we effect a town.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2007)

I picture us as the town invaders, typical villains we are I tell ya' ^^


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 17, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Uh... this one seems interesting, indeed. Being an inhabitant of Sharn won't change much, and seeing as how you've put so much thought into it already I won't ask you to change it... though I hope you're not of the mind that the adventure has to stay in Sharn... because it quite likely won't.



It wasn't that much really.  This is a character concept I've had in my head for a while, I just set the specifics to match the game and setting.  The write-up is just for you, but I enjoy writing once I get going.

Changing it wouldn't be too hard.  They live somewhere else and she's in Sharn to meet with Halharath, who does live there.



			
				Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> But, if you want to be someone's bodyguard that's between you and them, really.
> - Scribbler might be as well.



Anyone who supports Meredith ignoring her parents probably wouldn't last much longer in their employ, but since it looks like we're going to be employed by someone else that might not matter.
Someone who left with her could still work, whether because they like and respect her or they don't ("You're going to get yourself killed doing this alone you idiot!" for example).


I should have a character sheet ready tonight.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've actually got several possible concepts kicking around in my head- some of them are rather close to ideas that others have tossed in (in fact, rather unfortunately, some of my stronger ideas are in the same niches, though there are some differences).  As such, I'm going to post my best ideas in concept form all in one post- if any of them look strong enough, I'll focus on those for my final pitch.  The ideas are listed here, in rough order as far as my development has gone:

1.  Amellia ir'Vessin, now known as Meli of Westbridge: The runaway daughter of a (very ) minor Aundairian noble family, she received the very best education her family could get for her- and has proceeded to squander every gold piece worth of it.  Interested in magic from an early age, and apparently talented, she was taught by the best in hopes that she would become a great wizard and increase her family's faltering status.  Unfortunately, she couldn't master even the simplest cantrips, and while she was incredibly intelligent, that was not enough.   Desperate to prove herself, she made a bad bargain- and now that she has realized just what that arrangement might mean, she ran away from home, discarding her old identity like a ragged suit.  Perhaps within the great city of Sharn she can begin to piece together a new life- and maybe one day she will be able to return to her family in triumph.  Until then, Amellia ir'Vessin must vanish, and Meli of Westbridge must travel in her stead.  *Human female rogue 2/warlock 1; uses the "feat rogue" variant from UA, further adavancement mostly as warlock, with another level of rogue at some point for social skills.
Mostly a social/knowledge skill type, support level arcane skills/damage ability
*
2.  "Ironshod Vic": Originally 'Victory regiment, company 9, squad 4, unit 3" or Vic 9-4-3 for short; An exeperimental warforged soldier, lightly built of the finest materials and powered by Khyber dragonshards- he saw little enough action during the last year of the war, but his unit was one of the unlucky few sent in to scout the Mournland once the war was over (they were, after all, disposable now with large-scale hostilities concluded).  Vic's unit saw some terrible things there in the ruins of Cyre- they encountered creatures and phenomena that had never been seen before, and were all but incomprehensible.  Some of those things infected the Khyber shards that fueled Vic and his fellow troops- or inhabited them.  Some of the unlucky hosts simply exploded, the energy too much for the binding shards to contain, while others went mad, or destroyed themselves.  Vic was lucky- whatever had found itself bound within his Khyber-shard "heart" was too weak to destroy him, or even to control him.  In time, and in the crudest fashion, he was able to exert his own will- whatever had become part of him began to grow, like a new set of muscles, and Vic began to realize that he was different now.  With his unit officially disbanded, he was free to forge a new life of his own- and to explore the limits of what he had become...  *Warforged male Fighter 2/Warlock 1; uses the Warforged fighter racial substitution levels from RoE- further advancement mostly as warlock; melee and ranged combat (using warlock invocations to boost his combat abilities), some arcane knowledge skills/abilities.*

3. Kirren Foxblood: When the western portion of Aundair split off to become the independent Eldeen Reaches, many people were cast adrift from the homes they had known and wandered in search new lives.  Several shifter clans were among these refugees, and they settled in Fairhaven, forsaking the wilderness for the trappings of civilization.  As the years passed,the shifters adapted- but the 'old blood' did not die out; some of them were still closely tied to their former forest homeland.  Kirren Foxblood was one such child- even from an early age, she was interested in the outdoors- though in the poorer parts of a big city like Fairhaven there wasn't much real wilderness.  Kirren was extremely bright and charismatic, and she learned everything she could- even as an adolescent she knew that the path of her life would take her far from home.  By the time she reached adulthood, she set out on the road, and she has been traveling ever since, seeking something that she cannot name, cannot even describe- but it sings within her soul.  Only recently, she has begun to discover a hidden talent for the arcane, and she has leapt wholeheartedly in pursuit of this "gift".  *Shifter (Wild Hunt) female rogue 2/warlock 1; uses the UA 'feat rogue' variant; further advancement mostly as warlock headed for the Enlightened Spirit PrC; mixed social/arcane abilities- similar to concept 1, except in flavor and approach.
*
4. Kevrin Longclaw: The product of Breland's other city, Kevrin has had a checkered and bloody past- he grew up on the streets, and learned both how to fight and how to survive early on.  He did okay for a few years, but his old friends from the neighborhood kept getting killed off or imprisoned, and his enemies kept getting more numerous.  Finally he decided to leave, nominally in search of adventure.  Rejected by the Guild, he has chosen to operate on his own for a while- only time will tell whether that was a good decision.  He usually acts dumb and uncivilized, but he is actually quite clever and perceptive- more than aware of how most people view burly half-orcs.  In terms of personality, think something very like Jayne Cobb from Firefly- rather cheerfully vulgar and violent, but with agood heart underneath.  *Half-orc male, melee combat specialist (somewhere between subtlety and power); rogue 2/fighter 1 (using the UA 'feat rogue' variant again); further advancement evenly split- skill points in mobility and social areas, though he prefers to 'play dumb'.  *


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 18, 2007)

[sblock=Lady Meredith ir'Bara, human shaper]
	
	



```
Name: Lady Meredith ir'Bara
Class: Psion (shaper)
Race: Human
Size: Medium 
Gender: Female
Alignment: Neutral Good
Age: 21
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 133 lb
Hand: Right


Str: 10 +0      Level: 3        XP: 3,000
Dex: 15 +2      BAB: +1         HP: 29 (12+9+8)
Con: 16 +3      Grapple: +2     Dmg Red: -
Int: 18 +4      Speed: 30'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 13 +1      Init: +2        Power Save: 14+
Cha: 14 +2      ACP: -          Spell Fail: -

         Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:     10    +0    +2    +4    +0    +0    +0    12
Touch: 12     Flatfooted: 10

         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:     1     +3   +2     +6
Ref:      1     +2          +3
Will:     3     +0          +3

Melee attack +2
Ranged attack +3

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Dagger                +3 melee  1d4+1      19-20/x2
Dagger                +4 ranged 1d4+1      19-20/x2
Light crossbow        +4 ranged 1d8        19-20/x2
Unarmed strike        +2 melee  1d3+1      x2 (nonlethal, provokes, does not threaten)

Languages: Common, Elven, Gnome, Draconic, Halfling


Feats: Boost Construct (human bonus), Psionic Talent (lvl 1 bonus), Psionic
Body (lvl 1), Psycrystal Affinity (lvl 3), Alertness (psicrystal bonus--only if it's close)

Skill Points: 6(2+4+1)=42      Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Use Psionic Device           6    +2          +8
Bluff                        6    +2          +8
Psicraft                     6    +4          +10
Knowledge (nobility)         6    +4          +10
Knowledge (psionics)         6    +4          +10
Concentration                6    +3          +9
Craft (sculpt)               6    +4          +10
Spot                         0    +1   +2     +3 (if psicrystal is near)
Listen                       0    +1   +2     +3 (if psicrystal is near)



Power DC:  10 + 4 (Int) + Power Level = 14+ Power level
Power Points: 18/19

Powers Known:
1st-level:
[i]astral construct[/i]
[i]mind thrust[/i]
[i]missive[/i]
[i]inertial armor[/i]
[i]energy ray[/i]

2nd-level:
[i]ego whip[/i]
[i]mental disruption[/i]


Equipment:
Masterwork dagger
Light crossbow
20 bolts
Courtier's outfit w/jewelry
[i]dorje of psionic repair damage[/i], 10 charges remaining
[i]power stone of detect hostile intent, detect hostile intent, and cloud mind[/i]
[i]potion of cure light wounds[/i]
[i]psionic tattoo of sustenance[/i]
[i]psionic tattoo of vigor[/i]
ID papers with portrait
traveling papers
letter of credit worth 700 gp
6 pp 4 gp 8 sp
```

[sblock=Meredith's psicrystal]
NG Diminutive Construct
HD: 3 (14 hp)
AC: 17 (+4 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural armor), touch 16, flat-footed 15
Hardness 8
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft (climb 20 ft)
BAB/Grapple: +2/-15
Attack: -
Full Attack: -
Space/Reach: 1 ft/0 ft
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: Construct Traits, improved evasion, personality, self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, deliver touch powers, hero personality
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +3
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 15, Con -, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 10
Skills: Spot +6, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Search +2, Climb +10, UPD +6, Bluff +6, Psicraft +4, Know (nobility) +4, Know (psionics) +4, Concentration +6, Craft (sculpt) +4
Feats: Alertness[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Lady Meredith ir'Bara is a member of a minor noble house in Sharn.  At a very young age she discovered the ability to bring a small amount of a shimmering substance when agitated enough.  It was useless, and its existence was fleeting.  The girl wasn't even sure if anyone else ever noticed it.

But she focused on it, and after months of trying she never did it by accident any more and was able to create the ectoplasm at will, although doing so mentally drained her.  She focused and she practiced.  She was a young noble, so she had plenty of free time and plenty of privacy.  Over the years, she became much better at using her mental abilities.  Eventually, she became able to create more ectoplasm, to sculpt it, to mentally control it; its time in existence became slightly less fleeting and her mental resiliance grew.  She even learned to do a few other things with her mental discipline and focus.

One day as a teenager, her ability was finally revealed.  She was a witness to an attempted assault and robbery.  The only reason that it was only an attempt was because Meredith herself acted without thinking.  A mental projection of herself appeared, ectoplasm vaguely shaped to look like herself--though clearly stronger--materialized and bashed the thug across the face before blinking out of existence.

Her parents did not immediately reject her to learn of her powers, although they were annoyed that she had practiced them in secret.  But after she had done the same thing a few more times in similar situations, their annoyance grew.  They said that they would not support her if she continued to act this way.
Meredith certainly loved her creature comforts, and she hated the idea of being an adventurer-type.  She had vague romantic notions of being a hero, but the actual idea of doing it--trecking through who-knows-what, meeting strange horrors, making real, deadly enemies?  She didn't want it anyway.

But in the end, she couldn't resist.  She had abilities that few people did, that gave her the power to do it.  She has a truly good heart, and cannot deny people the help that she is capable of providing.  She can't just ignore strife that she can end.

Meredith technically still has her title, and she still has a home in Sharn, but her parents will not support her financially.

The kalashtar became aware of her, after hearing of her minor exploits, and introduced themselves.  They did not share all of their secrets with her, and she still knows nothing of their history, but they told her about the nature of her psionic powers.  They were intrigued by the discipline she displayed despite being a wild talent with no training.

They believe it is because her power was so weak when she was young; the only reason her negligible power did not fade as she aged was because she focused on strengthening it.  She had learned to control it before she had anything strong enough to lose control of.

Returning home from a meeting with her Kalashtar mentor, Halharath, Meredith found a strange message waiting for her, asking for her help.  The letter was vague and she didn't know who it was from, but how could she resist such a request for an audience?[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Lady Meredith is a woman of average size with fair skin, dark hair, and bright eyes.  Her upbringing is evident in the way she carries herself, but her compassionate and understanding eyes seem different.

Unless she absolutely has to fit in or wear protective clothing, Meredith is always dressed too nicely to be an adventurer.  She always wears nice dresses and some jewelry.
She's willing to put up with anything, but clearly prefers luxury and nice accomodations.  She'll deal with trecking through a jungle and camping in a swamp, but she'll probably complain.  Once she reaches a city, she will insist on the best lodging and food, bathe, and buy new dresses if the other ones are ruined.

She'd rather not fight, but is not afraid to when it needs to be done.[/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 18, 2007)

Wealth is standard for level; 2700gp.



> 2. "Ironshod Vic":



 My favorite of the concepts you gave, though it remains your choice which to use for the final pitch.



> Lady Meredith ir'Bara



Looks good overall, though you've calculated skill points as a lvl 4, not level 3.



> Luros
> 
> 
> Male Human Cleric 3



Looks good overall; though I do have a little nitpick... I can't decipher your skill section... mind reformatting it to resemble that of the others a bit more? Or introduce me to your unique system of recording it?



> Olotumeal (known as Olot to most people who know him



It seems you've cheated yourself of a feat, as far as I can see?
Level 1, Level 3, plus two fighter bonus feats (assuming you're level 2 or 3 fighter; if multiclassed, please note that)


Oh, yea and I forgot something; Max HP for every level (common houserule in former campaigns I've been in).

Heh, things are starting to get a lot harder... it's going to be hard to choose all of the sudden.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 18, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Looks good overall; though I do have a little nitpick... I can't decipher your skill section... mind reformatting it to resemble that of the others a bit more? Or introduce me to your unique system of recording it?




I didnt see that. Fixed now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2007)

I was thinking of a way to make a warlock and a half orc to fit in a small town, and I came to the idea of a protection service, you know "Ya need some stuff to be safe? need yarself to be safe? well, then ya call us, I got the wits, he got the power, so go take a shower, we charge for the hour" or something like that =P


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 18, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> My favorite of the concepts you gave, though it remains your choice which to use for the final pitch.



That makes _psionic repair damage_ a bit more of a useful choice.



			
				Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Looks good overall, though you've calculated skill points as a lvl 4, not level 3.



Whoops.  Well, I just gave her max ranks in everything, so that was easy enough to fix.

I also left out stats for her psicrystal, but that won't take long to do.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 18, 2007)

I have it the other feat written on my character sheet, apparently I overlooked it. Thanks for pointing it out. My post will be edited shortly


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 18, 2007)

Olot is finished. I will be gone for friday and saturday, but I will try to have his background posted by the end of today, so there shouldn't be any need for me to post.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd like to submit a Kalashtar bard, I'll have a full post up this weekend


----------



## Zurai (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll throw my hat into the ring with a Human Swordsage (assuming Book of Nine Swords is allowed - you did say "assume all books are allowed"). Do you allow Flaws from Unearthed Arcana? I'll assume no there, for simplicity's sake.

Basic concept: A free-wheeling dealer of information and seeker of stories. Prefers to talk his way out of conflict, but can handle himself in a fight if needed. Willing to travel far and wide for a good story, especially if he can turn around and sell it to someone else. Always ready with a tall tale, parable, shaggy dog story, or "it's true, I swear it by the Sovereign Host!" story.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
*Finn Alastair Kincadd*
Male Human Swordsage 3 
CG Humanoid (human)
*Initiative*: +9
*Senses*: Listen +9, Spot +3
*Languages*: Common, Gnome, Elven

*AC* 21, touch 17, flat-footed 17; +4 Armor, +4 Dex, +3 Wisdom
*Hit Points*: 2d8+8+3 (3 HD)
*Fortitude* +2, *Reflex* +7, *Will* +6

*Speed* 30'
*Melee* short sword +8 (1d6+4 / 19-20 x2) or
*Melee* dagger +7 (1d4+4 / 19-20 x2) or
*Ranged* dagger +5 (1d4+4 / 19-20 x2)
*Base Attack Bonus*: +2; *Grapple*: +2
*Maneuvers Known*: 
Desert Wind: _Wind Stride_
Diamond Mind: _Moment of Perfect Mind, Sapphire Nightmare Blade_
Setting Sun: _Counter Charge_
Shadow Hand: _Clinging Shadow Strike, Shadow Blade Technique, Shadow Jaunt_
Tiger Claw: _Wolf Fang Strike_
*Stances Known*: 
Setting Sun: _Step of the Wind_
Shadow Hand: _Child of Shadow_


*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 15
*Special Qualities*: Quick to Act, Discipline Focus, AC Bonus
*Feats*: Adaptive Style (flaw bonus), Improved Initiative (flaw bonus), Shadow Blade (human bonus), Desert Wind Dodge (1st level), Weapon Finesse (3rd level)
*Flaws*: Murky-Eyed (reroll concealment miss chance, take lower roll), Shaky (-2 to ranged attacks)
*Traits*: Easygoing (+1 Gather Information, -1 Intimidate and Sense Motive), Polite (+1 Diplomacy, -2 Intimidate)
*Skills*: Bluff +4 (2 ranks, 2 cha), Concentration +7 (6 ranks, 1 con), Diplomacy +7 (0 ranks, 2 cha, 1 trait, 4 synergy), Disguise +2 (0 ranks, 2 cha), Gather Information +5 (2 ranks, 2 cha, 1 trait), Hide +10 (6 ranks, 4 dex), Intimidate -1 (0 ranks, 2 cha, -3 traits) Knowledge: Local +7 (5 ranks, 2 int), Knowledge: Nobility +7 (5 ranks, 2 int), Listen +9 (6 ranks, 3 wis), Move Silently +10 (6 ranks, 4 dex), Sense Motive +8 (6 ranks, 3 wis, -1 trait)
*Equipment*: (2700g; 280g, 35s remains)
mithral chain shirt (1250g, 12.5lb)
masterwork short sword (310g, 2lb)
dagger x5 (10g, 5lb)
backpack (2g, 2lb)
~small steel mirror (10g, 0.5lb)
~everburning torch (110g, 1lb)
belt pouch (1g, 0.5lb)
traveler's outfit (-g, 5lb)
_everlasting rations_ (350g, 2lb)
_everfull mug_ (200g, -lb)
potion of _cure light wounds_ x2 (100g, -lb)
signet ring (5g, -lb)

light horse (75g)
riding saddle (10g, 25lb)
bit and bridle (2g, 1lb)
saddlebags (4g, 8lb)
~bedroll (1s, 5lb)
~disguise kit (50g, 8lb)
~courtier's outfit (30g, 6lb)
~feed, 5 days (2.5s, 50lb)



Quick to Act: +1 to initiative.
Discipline Focus: Finn gains the benefit of the Weapon Focus feat for Shadow Hand weapons (dagger, short sword, sai, siangham, unarmed strike, and spiked chain).
AC Bonus: Finn applies his Wisdom bonus to AC when in light armor or no armor, unencumbered, and not using a shield (as Monk except useable in light armor).
[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]
Finn fits many poor farmers' daughters' ideal of a dashing young hero, come to carry them away to a life of luxury. He stands just under 6 feet tall; his skin is lightly tanned and he keeps fit but is not overly muscled; his dark hair straddles the border of unkempt and presentable; his emerald-green eyes seem to contain secrets just waiting to spill forth; his smile is dazzling to behold; his long-fingered hands are as graceful as any elf's; and even his traveling clothes speak of a person who is Important.[/sblock]
[sblock=Personality]
Finn is a freewheeling information broker, information gatherer, and collector of stories. He's quick with a joke, but equally as quick to listen to any story, tale, or bit of information presented to him. He's insatiably curious and has gotten into enormous amounts of trouble in the past by digging too deep for a story. He means well, and won't give out useful information to someone he knows is actively evil, but at the same time his concept of the law is "It's not illegal if they don't catch me!".[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Born in rural Aundair, Finn was never much of one for hard labor. As soon as he was old enough to get along on his own, he ran off to Fairhaven to find his own adventure. He quickly made a name for himself by being quick and efficient with information gathering, eventually being able to support himself on his reputation as an information broker. Still, he eventually ran out of interesting stories in Fairhaven and skipped town one night in search of new adventures. In this manner he has travelled across the majority of the Five Nations, never staying in one place for too long, and frequently leaving with the law, the criminal underground, or even a pretty maiden's upset family fast on his heels.
Along the way, he has heard (and memorized) just about every epic, folk story, fairy tale, and parable there is to hear - and to hear him retell them, he's figured prominently in half of them. He's also made his own fair share of stories, spun from his experiences travelling across the continent. People tend to scoff at some of his more unlikely stories - until he steps into a shadow and re-appears a dozen yards away, doffing his cap and waving farewell.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 19, 2007)

Olot was born into a tribe of orc barbarians. He could only remember bits and pieces of that life though, as the majority of the tribe was slaughtered by the Silver Flame. The Gods were good to him, and he was not killed as many of the "prisoners" were. Instead he was allowed to train under then sharp eye of a man simply known as Panwo. He was more of a torturer than a teacher, and gave Olot beatings regularly. He prefered to call his beatings "treatments." Olot recieved a "treatment" every time he disobeyed or did not learn a move as quickly as Panwo expected. Sometimes they were beatings, sometimes they were floggings. Olot prefered the flog to the beating. He found the torn skin more to his liking than the bruised eye or occasional broken finger. There was more pride in scars than pain memories he decided. 
Olot finally grew into adulthood and was freed from Panwo's care. He set out travelling and accidently stumbled onto a small group of magic users. His training made him care very little for their magic, but the longer he observed them, the more he found that he could use them. He could profit from them. He found a single man, a warlock, and approached him. Olot offered to protect the man for a small fee. He would never tell the man that he enjoyed knowing he had a powerful spell caster behind him, no matter what the situation.
Olot was pleased to learn that the warlock, Frundor Termen by name, was a rather ....... smart fellow. He loved to make a easy gold piece. His attitude toward life and the lives of others often fit in with Olot's own opinions. After years of travelling together, their deal changed some, Olot was not paid to protect Frundor anymore, but still was still his protector. Olot became more of a partner than a simple employee.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 19, 2007)

> Whoops. Well, I just gave her max ranks in everything, so that was easy enough to fix.
> 
> I also left out stats for her psicrystal, but that won't take long to do.






> I'll throw my hat into the ring with a Human Swordsage (assuming Book of Nine Swords is allowed - you did say "assume all books are allowed"). Do you allow Flaws from Unearthed Arcana? I'll assume no there, for simplicity's sake.



Heh, I swear by Tome of Battle for my own melee characters, so I can hardly blame others now can I?  
Flaws are optional (as are traits) and you don't have to roll on that silly table to pick one. Personally, I'd recommend Adaptive Style as a "must-have" for a Swordsage (less worry with a Warblade, but always a nice feat for a martial adept).



> Olot was born into a tribe of orc barbarians. He could only remember bits and pieces of that life though, as the majority of the tribe was slaughtered by the Silver Flame. The Gods were good to him, and he was not killed as many of the "prisoners" were. Instead he was allowed to train under then sharp eye of a man simply known as Panwo. He was more of a torturer than a teacher, and gave Olot beatings regularly. He prefered to call his beatings "treatments." Olot recieved a "treatment" every time he disobeyed or did not learn a move as quickly as Panwo expected. Sometimes they were beatings, sometimes they were floggings. Olot prefered the flog to the beating. He found the torn skin more to his liking than the bruised eye or occasional broken finger. There was more pride in scars than pain memories he decided.
> Olot finally grew into adulthood and was freed from Panwo's care. He set out travelling and accidently stumbled onto a small group of magic users. His training made him care very little for their magic, but the longer he observed them, the more he found that he could use them. He could profit from them. He found a single man, a warlock, and approached him. Olot offered to protect the man for a small fee. He would never tell the man that he enjoyed knowing he had a powerful spell caster behind him, no matter what the situation.
> Olot was pleased to learn that the warlock, Frundor Termen by name, was a rather ....... smart fellow. He loved to make a easy gold piece. His attitude toward life and the lives of others often fit in with Olot's own opinions. After years of travelling together, their deal changed some, Olot was not paid to protect Frundor anymore, but still was still his protector. Olot became more of a partner than a simple employee.



Heh, me likey very much   
Also, with the things I have planned it's going to be fun to see how you react with _that_ background.
I am going to make a few assumptions here, since you were vague about them.
- The orc tribe is from the Shadow Marches
- The orcs worshipped the Dragon Below
- You were too young to grasp more than "knights of the silver flame slaughtered my family"


----------



## Zurai (Oct 19, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Heh, I swear by Tome of Battle for my own melee characters, so I can hardly blame others now can I?
> Flaws are optional (as are traits) and you don't have to roll on that silly table to pick one. Personally, I'd recommend Adaptive Style as a "must-have" for a Swordsage (less worry with a Warblade, but always a nice feat for a martial adept).




Excellent. Yeah, I'm aware of the importance of Adaptive Style for Swordsages, but at least two of his three feats were already pre-decided. He *needs* Shadow Blade and Weapon Finesse just to be competent in combat. There's a huge difference between "short sword +4 (1d6)" and "short sword +8(1d6+4)"  Anyway, I'll go update his character sheet above.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 20, 2007)

I should be done now.  She doesn't have any mundane gear and has a good amount of extra money left over, but that's intentional to fit with her backstory.  I'm assuming (and hoping) that she can pick up some traveling things after going to this meeting.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hashkavak Male Kalshtar Bard 3
Stats:
[sblock]Age: 52 Ht: 5'11'' Wt: 156 AL: CG Spd: 30' HP: 24 AC: 16 (18 with full expertise)  AP: 6
 S:  10   
D: 16 +2 
C: 14 +2 
I: 15 +2 
W: 13 +1 
Ch: 18 +4 [/sblock]

Skills,Feats, attacks, and other mechanics:
[sblock]Skills: (6+2)x4+12= 44 pts
Bluff: 6+4+2racial= 11
Diplomacy: 6+4+2racial+2synergy= 14
Disguise: 0+4=4 (+2 to impersonate human =+5)
Gather Info: 3+4+2 synergy= 9
Intimidate: 0+4+2racial= 6
Knowledge (History): 5+2= 7
Knowledge (Local): 5+2= 7
Knowledge (The Planes): 5+2= 7
Spot/listen: 0+1=1
Perform (dance): 6+4= 10
Sense Motive: 2+1=3
Hide/Move silent: 0+2=2
Tumble: 6+2+2 feat=10

Languages: Common, Quori, Draconic, Riedran

Feats: Combat Expertise; Path of Shadows: +2 to Tumble, use Perform (dance) instead of Concentration RoE pg 110

Saves: F/R/W: +3/+4/+4 (+5 versus mind affecting spells, powers, abilities and possessions)

Base Attack: +2 Grapple:+1
Attacks:
Rapier +21d6 18-20/X2 P
Dagger +2 1d4 (1d4+0 with at least I PP in reserve) 19-20/X2 P/S
Dagger(thrown) +5 1d4 (1d4+0 with at least I PP in reserve) 19-20/X2 P/S
Lt X-Bow +5 1d8 19-20/X2 P 80'
20 Bolts

Racial Abilities: +2 Racial bonus to mind affecting spells, abilities, powers, and possesssions
+2 Racial bonus to: Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimiate rolls
+2 Bonus to disguise checks to impersonate humans
Dreamless sleep: Immunity to dream, and nightmare spells or abilities
Naturaly Psionic: 1 power point/character lv; 3pp
Psilike ability: Mindlink 1/day

Class Abilities: Weapon Groups: Basic, Light bladed weapons, Cross bows
Armor prof: All light armor, and shields
Bardic Music 3/day: Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Competence, Inspire Courage
Bardic Knowledge: +7 (Most DMs I've played under used this as a catch-all knowledge check w/ a +5 DC modifier)
Spells: Known: 6/3 Cast: 3/1+1

Spells Known: 0Lv: Daze, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic,
1Lv: Charm Person, Grease, Lesser Confusion
[/sblock]

Possessions:
[sblock]
Hewards Haversack: 2lbs
In Haversack: Waterskin 4lbs, Sunrod x4 4lbs, Bedroll 5lb, Rations x7 7lbs
MW  Riedran Crysteel Dagger: As above 1lb, In Belt loop
Rapier: As above 2lbs, In Belt loop
MW Lt X-Bow: As above 4lbs, Slung on shoulder
20 Bolts: 2lbs, In Quiver on Belt loop
MW StuddedLeather Armor: +3; +5(max dex) -0(armor penalty) 20lbs
Pouch on belt w/23 Galifers (GP), and 15 Dragons (PP)
Total Wt: 29lbs (items in haversack are weightless)
[/sblock]

Appearence:
[sblock] All kalashtar appear as slightly taller, more angular human. Hashkavak is no exception. His completely symetrical features are both oddly attractive, and strangly disconcerting. Hashkavak has pale white skin, and medium length brown hair that reaches just to the base of his neck. He has green eyes and double pierced ears. He also has several tatoos including the Quori number for 66 with the word _aganash nan _ or "never forget", the symbol of Il-Yannah on the inside of each forearm, and a portrait of Kavak (his Quori spirit) on his back as rendered from visions he has received from Kavak. Hashkavak is always wearing brightly colored clothes often augmented by prestidigitation spells to appear as if the colors are shifting or swirling unless, of course, the situation calls for more subdued tones.
[/sblock]

Background:
[sblock] Hashkavak was born in Sharn, all he knew was life in the close knit kalashtar community he grew up in. He had always heard about the war being waged against his people in Adar, and Kavak his Quori sprit would often show images of the conflicts he faced in Dal Quor. Hashkavak always knew his place in the community would be to grow up and ply a trade to support the lightbringers and the rest of the community until the present Age of Darkness was overthrown by the lightbringers meditations. This all changed when hashkavak was 26 years, when he met his first shadow watcher. Talharath was a soulknife dedicated to eradicating the physical forces of darkness while the lightbringer work to combat the spiritual forces of darkness. Talharath explained the real war, told him stories of death, corruption, and despair. He showed Hashkavak his scars, physical scars of bloody battles against the inspired, emotional scars of watching fellow kalashtar dying in open battle in the streets, or to poisoned food at an inn. he taught Hashkavak that the agents of the dreaming dark are always on the look out for kalashtar to harrass, and even kill. Hashkavak learned to keep his guard up, and always be on the look out for treachery. But the story that struck the hardest blow to his psyche, and ultimately led him to the "path of shadows" was the tale of Taratai the quori spirit that led the quori to Eberron and ultimatly birthed the kalshtar race. Talharath told the tale of a fellow soulknife named Linatai who accompanied him on many travels, and battles against the Dreaming Dark. He and Linatai were in love and eventually Linatai conceived a child. This was a momentous day, for Linatai was the last of the Taratai line and this birth would ensure that her line would carry on. On the day Linatai went into labor Talharath ran to fetch the midwife, when he returned he found Linatai slaughtered in her birthing bed, her womb torn open, and the young kalashtar within decapitated. Taratai's line was ended, and the kalashtar were one step closer to extinction. Hashkavak knew that if the lightbringers were to have a chance to end the present _Quor Tarai_ or "age of dreams" and usher in a new era of hope and peace, the agents of darkness would need to be held at bay. From that point Hashkavak vowed he to would become a shadow watcher and protect his people, and the people of Eberron from physical harm. He has also vowed that no Kalashtar will ever forget his/her heritage and devoted himself to traveling between kalashter communites in Sharn teaching the children of the war against the Dreaming Dark, the death of taratai, and the history of the kalashtar people. He longs to journey to other kalashtar communities in Khorvaire, and eventually make a pilgramage to the Shalquar monastary in Adar
[/sblock]

Personality:
[sblock] Hashkavak's personality stems mainly from his relationship with his quori spirit Kavak. While some spirits like Harath, Soreth possess a militaristic bent, and others like Vakri are more contemplative; Kavak was always boisterous, the most talktative of the Quori spirits -often to the annoyance of the other spirits. When the kalashtar race was first born and the bond was at its strongest, the spirits could communicate directly to their hosts and Kavak would constantly regale his host with stories of Dal Quor, and the battles waged between planes while the displaced spirits sought a home. As the years have gone by, and the bond has weakened, Kavak can no longer communicate directly to his hosts, but he bombards them with images of his past, and Hashkavak can spend hours staring into space captivated by visions of Dal Quor. Hashkavak has certainly inherited Kavak's penchant for loquaciousness and takes every opportunity to make a new acquaintance. Both because he's naturally a people person, but also because he's always on the look out for agents of the Dreaming Dark. Hashkavak uses a meditative technique known as _sheshan talarash dasyannah_ roughly translated as "dance of the path of shadows" to both attune himself to his quori spirit, but also as a communicative tool for other kalashtar as all kalashtar understand the interperative qualities of the dance. Because Hashkavak has chosen to embrace the visions offered by his spirit, rather than suppress them out like most kalashtar he appears to some as quite insane; constantly muttering to his spirit (to others it looks like he's talking to himself), staring into space in rapt fascination to Kavak's visions, and suggesting fantastic physicaly impossible solutions to problems (Let's bombard them with the sound of orange, that drives people crazy...) are all manifestations of his relationship to his spirit. Finally, since hearing the story of Taratai he realizes how fragile the kalashtar race is to extermination, and that every successful birth is a victory in the war against the dreamimg dark, he is constantly seeking to mate with female kalashtar and with his high charisma, diplomacy and bluff skills he's often successful. He's not a "player" seeking to "score", he's a loyal soldier "recruiting" for the war.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry for being vague, but I kinda had a reason for it. Olot simply doesn't know. It's kinda a sorry excuse, but I figured it made sense. He didn't really remember the fighting, or the Orc way of life. He does remember bits and pieces (sorta like when your trying to remember when you were in kindergarten, that's just hard), but nothing very specific. For him, basically life began with the Silver Flame. I don't think I was very specific about his feelings for them, but he doesn't really care about them. He has nothing against them nor is he their ally. He does however, hate Panwo. If he could, he would of killed him. Maybe he still will, someday.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Vossa....... what does the eldritch blast appear as? I'm not to familiar with Warlocks. Just know I would rather NOT fight one. Oh and I included this part to let you know how Olot will act towards you.

[sblock=Olot]
He does not think of himself as a simple protector anymore. He has grown into a kind of uneasy (yet trusting) friendship with you. At least he thinks of you that way, you can think of him however you want. He does not follow through with orders he is uncomfortable with, but rarely can such an order be thought of. He has no cares for laws of men or their gods. He believes in power and will use it in an odd fashion, protecting the weak yet not caring for them. A sword or axe does not care who it just killed, such is Olot. I imagine this kind of attitude has gotten him into trouble before. He is entirely trustworthy and will not harm you. He does love coin though, so be sure to get us some!![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

Frundors Eldrich blast will have the apparence of a blue orb. He places his pam facing the sky, and a blue sphere emerge from it, and strat to grow about 20 cm of diameter, then he throw it. The effects of eldrich essences may change the orbs aura. 
I think Olot attitude toward Frundor is perfect. 
[sblock=just for olot ^^] Frundor is quite reserved, often he does not explain things, just assume Olot will do as he commands, but he has developed some friendship bound to the half orc, so he wont give him any dangerous missions, besides of "Rip those bastards of". Frundor is always looking to make some cash, the easiest way possible.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Still kicking around concept ideas, but time is ticking down so I know I have to post something...  Looking over what has been pitched so far, I'm going to stay away from combat types- I'll try a dwarven rogue, mostly a traps/scout type.

Just in concept form- I'll put the full sheet together if he gets picked.  

Name: Oscarl the Clever (or Oscarl Oldknife D'Kundurak, though he never uses the title)
Male dwarf Rogue 3 ("feat rogue" from UA), training for Silver Key PrC in the Dragonmarked sourcebook- probably first PrC level expected at level 5; locks/traps/physical recon specialist and support level combatant (reach weapon or crossbow) 

Oscarl has always been a bit odd by dwarven standards.  While his family is part of the Kundarak line, they have produced few dwarves of note- most of his ancestors have been, at best, minor members of the Bankers or Warders Guilds.  Growing up, Oscarl was always more interested in books than in fighting or crafting.  He loved the sorts of stories he read about, and even as a child he wanted the live that kind of adventure.  His family, though, had little money to spare and little tolerance for plans of wild adventure.  Every chance he could get, Oscarl ended up grabbing another book- when he was assigned an apprenticeship with an uncle in the Warders Guild, he was rather unhappy at first, as the training would leave little free time for his reading.  Once he actually started that apprenticeship, though, he quickly had a change of heart- not only did he have an exceptional talent for the work, but his mentor had lots of visitors, all of whom had interesting stories to tell.  Oscarl actually completed his training and initial apprenticeship rather speedily, and with the blessing of his uncle, he began to training for one of Kundarak's elite branches- the Silver Keys.  As part of his apprenticeship in that organization, he was expected to learn "on the job"- that is, he was to spend some time earning his own livelihood without benefit of House contacts or resources.  As such, he set out for Sharn, knowing that the 'big city' would be a good place to get a start- with any luck, he might join an expedition to Xen'drik or some similar venture...


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 21, 2007)

The final group has been selected:

The party
1. Lady Meredith ir'Bara (Scribbler)
2. Olotumeal (OnlyTheStrong)
3. Frundor Termen (Voda Vosa)
4. Finn Alastair Kincadd (Zurai)
5. Hashkavak (mcnathan80)

If any of you wishes to withdraw your submission, please let me know. Otherwise, I expect the game to commence slowly and steadily.

The game: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3843888#post3843888


----------



## Zurai (Oct 21, 2007)

Woohoo! I'm a-ready to go.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2007)

Ty for the selection.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

Weeee Posting right away.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations to those who made the cut- it looks like you will have a fun group to work with.  Have fun- I'm off to find my official Lurker hat.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great job everybody, I'm just sorry we couldn't take everybody.  I look forward to gaming with all of you.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

Errr... out of curiosity, how are we doing hit points?


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 23, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Oh, yea and I forgot something; Max HP for every level (common houserule in former campaigns I've been in).





Also, your latest post made me realize that I'd left ID and traveling papers off of Meredith's sheet.  I hope you don't mind my editing that oversight.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you really believe a half-orc like Olot would let an elf tell him what to do and basically submit to him? More importanly, do you think that Olot, with a 20ft base speed is going to outrun anyone? Tell ya what, I got no problem with your input, but if we piss off the DM, then let him tell us. It has nothing to do with you until we meet up in the group


----------



## Zurai (Oct 25, 2007)

I just want to be clear, Onlythestrong and Voda Vosa - as a player, I have no objection whatsoever to what you're doing. I'm just saying that if similar things were to happen around _Finn_, he would take action in his own way. He's Chaotic, sure, but he's Chaotic Good. He's got no trouble with initimidation and scare tactics (although he's more likely to try the honey than the vinegar, himself) so long as they don't devolve into threats of mass murder. As I put in my background for him, he will not give any useful information to someone he perceives as evil - and if he's not willing to give _information_, he's sure as heck not going to support them as part of an adventuring party!

Again, I personally am all for you roughing up the snotty elf guard. I've had my own problems with guards in this city (as you could tell by reading my own little section). Just don't let Finn hear you plotting murders between yourselves


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

You may of misunderstood Olot. He understands the bad things that are about to happen, and would much rather of avoided the fight. His comment to Frundor was for his own pride. After they had left the elf, they probably would of forgotten about him. I imagine that once the party become familiar with the ways of each other, we will have no issues. It's the getting used to each other part that could be interesting.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not too worried - and having personality conflicts in a party is always more fun than everyone having identical opinions, anyway


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey! How come we don't post this fast normally? lol


----------



## Zurai (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm just waiting for you two slowpokes to get to the Gilded Cup  The rest of us are already here or almost here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

No one would give us directions..........maybe I shoulda bribed the guy.....didn't think of that til now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah... make the elf suffer a heart attack and lets move on he he. That, if my infernal energies don't "obliterate" him =D


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 27, 2007)

?? what's going on?


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay, forgot about this thread until I noticed my subscription to its replies   

Anyway, while I would prefer to keep bloodshed to a minimum in this campaign, I see no problem with this development. There's a guard (is he really dead?), witnesses and plenty of other things that may just come back to haunt you (or maybe not).

I actually like how this party dynamic will develop. There's already some troublemakers, a couple of diplomats and a wildcard the way I see it (not saying who's who   )

One last thing; is there any aspect you'd like more focus on and others that you'd like to remove entirely? (for example: political vs. random NPC interaction)


----------



## Zurai (Oct 28, 2007)

I built Finn to be able to cover pretty much any situation with at least some competency. He can be a sweet-talker, a spy, and even a fighter (Swordsages can get some crazy high AC + miss chance). So, mechanically, pretty much anything's game. As a player, I'd be really interested in a campaign that has at least some player-involved political elements.

EDIT: "There's already some troublemakers, a couple of diplomats and a wildcard the way I see it (not saying who's who  )"

That's a trick question! Finn is all three


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 28, 2007)

Olot's the diplomat right?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, I want to be a diplomat too =D


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 28, 2007)

Heh, depends on how you look at it, I guess   

Anyway, as we are actually slowly moving into stuff that I'll need my prepared material for, I have to come home in the evenings to write this stuff   

Up until now, I have managed to do it between Wing Tsun training and other activities as often as from home...

Meh, guess it might improve things if I have a more solid skeleton of a plot to build interaction on (though you've already seen _some_ things that were planned), not many though.


EDIT: If any of you need to contact my you can either E-mail me at pchlster@gmail.com or use my MSN: philip.harboe@hotmail.com


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 28, 2007)

I wish I woulda learned Juijitsu (sp?). My grandpa learned it in Japan back when he was in the military, he can still throw my ass around. Not to mention the chokes and submissions. I've learned some, but I probably know just enough to get hurt. Gotta love the discipline you learn from martial arts though.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 28, 2007)

Heh, Jiu-Jitsu is impressive when you're facing other Jiu-Jitsu people or people who learn fighting skills purely through trial and error.

Wing Tsun has one (and only one advantage) over other martial arts: We're the fastest.

Not to mean that we hit people faster than other martial arts (though we are faster than some, especially considering our chain-punch), but going from 1st student grade to 1st technician grade (from rookie to trainer) takes an average of 4 years and that is 13 ranks you're advancing in that time...

EDIT: BTW, no offense to Jiu-Jitsu... I have been thrown around... hard. And them locks are pretty much impossible to escape from unless you've been taught how. It's just that I prefer the simplicity of WT over JJ.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey no offense taken! I find that every martial art has some value to it. I actually agree with Bruce Lee though, every form is great, but no form is perfect. The whole "be like water" speech from him was amazing.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 28, 2007)

Yea, I just find it a cryin' shame that he doesn't use a single WT move (that I can see anyway) in his movies.

He was trained by the man who was (and still is by some) considered the best of the best. In our facility we still bow before his picture whenever we enter. And yet he decided that going against the whole WT philosophy looked better on screen (and even went as far as working out his arms, which actually hinders WT).

Cryin' shame...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

When Bruce Lee was working on that show, The Green Hornet, they had a run in with Batman and Robin. Anyways, the script called for Lee's character to lose in a fight with Robin, which pissed off Lee. He was mad as hell and said that there was no way Kato (i think that was his guys name) would lose to Robin, so he said he was going to really fight him. Robin didn't show up for the scene, they actually had to find him and tell him that Lee wasn't going to beat him up. 

Didn't Lee's son die while making a movie?


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 29, 2007)

Telling a WT-guy to pull his punches is hard.

When you pull your punches, it's no longer WT... it's a mock version, which makes it easier to block (we have to slow our punches), less impressive (one hit will likely make you stagger, the second will cause you to fall if used normally. in a mock-fight you have to do it 7-8 times to acheve the same effect).

Can't say I'm surprised...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

lol yeah, Lee had to punch at around half speed (it's said) because the camera's couldn't pick up his punches otherwise. That's crazy fast. I'm not built very well for that kind of combat. I played college football, so I'm kinda a big, bulky guy lol


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

Like Olot =).  Where are you hiding that great axe?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

The axe would be strapped to Olot. I would imagine he cleaned it during the skycoach ride.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

I mean YOU not Olot =D


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh  I do have a katana, but it's not very good for carrying in public. lol


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 29, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> lol yeah, Lee had to punch at around half speed (it's said) because the camera's couldn't pick up his punches otherwise. That's crazy fast. I'm not built very well for that kind of combat. I played college football, so I'm kinda a big, bulky guy lol



Heh, half speed? I doubt it... though, on the other hand...

If you want to see the Dai-Sifu I train under, try searching for "Dai-Sifu Allan Jensen" on YouTube... he's so awesome, I can hardly believe it. I honestly can't see half of his movements he does when he shows us openings in our defenses.

Heh, I'm a tall, thin, underweight guy... who lives in the area of Denmark that's most famous for being a "bad area." If I ever get assaulted on the street (again, anyway) them blokes will be sorry indeed.
The idea of Wing Tsun appeals quite a bit to me... hit the opponent fast, hit him in the vulnerable spots and keep hitting him... and do it long enough to ensure he doesn't just get up and knife you.

At our training center we also have Weapons Combat Escrima, Historical Weapon Training, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, and weight-training though Wing Tsun is the main attraction.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

Escrima training is nasty lol. I broke a finger with one of those. It was padded too lol.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 29, 2007)

Back on topic p): I hope Finn isn't pushing the boundaries of knowing Meredith ir'Bana or Hashkavak's powers. I kinda got put in the spotlight there  and tried to keep it to general knowledge, stuff he heard you guys talking about, and things he might know through his information broker business.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, it'd be unusual to know about the nature of the Adar vs. Riedra situation, but not too much.

Hehe...

Zurai, you _are_ too curious for your own good... 
Keep that sword handy


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 29, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Escrima training is nasty lol. I broke a finger with one of those. It was padded too lol.



heh, stayed away from it thus far... it's exclusively the same time as WT-training with the current schedule, and as one of our Sifu's said:

"People who want to learn how to fight go to room 2; people who want to play with sticks, room 1."

That day I managed to kick hard enough to send a person flying backwards into the wall
xD

'Sides, I'm more likely to have my fists handy than a pair of sticks if I'm assaulted...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

The older style of weapons fighting is for show. I don't know anyone who has a sword, kama, etc in their pocket. I am sort of interested in learning cane fighting. I saw a guy on tv demonstrate it, looks fun. The only fights I have ever gotten into have been in a bar. So far, (cross my fingers) I haven't been whooped yet. Course, I'm 6'2'' 255lbs and pretty muscular so I have the intimidation factor going I guess.



Zurai, make friends with Olot quick!! lol


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, otherwise you'll end like that elven guard Muehehe. JK =D


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 30, 2007)

Heh, in WT training we actually _practice_ the bar-fight scenario.

We assume that he comes over either with his fist raised (unlikely) or comes over to push us.

First, we use pak sao (deflect the punch and hit him at the same time) or simply chain punching (if his defenses are down for some reason), chain punch him for a few seconds and then use our powerful push to send them back several METERS (not kidding here!) and enter our stance while saying: "I don't want to fight you."

Two scenarios come after this. First is that he backs down (because he just got punched several times w/o hitting you) and the second is that he comes back.

If he backs down, then great. Enjoy your beer. If he doesn't, we use our "Universal Solution," which is a combined kick and punch. Once the kick hits him (in the nuts) he bends forward into your incoming fist, which adds to the power of your punch (and then, of course you enter chain punch).

Never been in a bar-brawl, though. Almost want to try it, almost.

---

EDIT: Remember, you can't be sure that the guard doesn't return to haunt you (whether he's alive or not)!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

Bar fights are cake as long as you see them. Its the guy you didn't see that hurts. I have a scar from my knee to my shin from a guy I got lucky enough to dodge. He was on the ground and a knife came out. The fight was over after that though, the whole place turned on him lol. Ruined a pair of my jeans though.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 30, 2007)

Again, something we practice. One of my Sifu's once told me: "When someone atacks you, they aren't going to grant you any mercies. So why should you?"

When someone goes down we're taught to keep hitting him for ~5 seconds, then get up, take a step back and enter our stance. If he looks like he's getting up, chain punch him again. When he stays down, leave.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 3, 2007)

So, first of all: Great RPing, guys!

Must say I really liked this job interview; though you weren't half as greedy as anyone I've ever played with (the logic being: "If he's willing to pay _that_ much, then he's got to be willing to pay far more")   
Hell, you didn't even ask for an advance.

Second of all, I am actually sort of interested in something; what were your reaction when you were basically being told: "Rob House Kundarak. Don't get caught."?

Peace


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

Saw the robbing part coming...was NOT expecting a House. lol. I should of pitched a ninja concept lol.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally, I thought there'd be at least one changeling pitch by the 21st, so I was expecting things to become fairly easy having both an "inside gnome" and an infiltrator to do recon before the actual robbery...

Well, at least if you get caught you won't have to deal with an angry owner... just an angry employer, House Kundarak and quite likely the Sharn Watch as well.   

Anyway, glad it had it's intended effect.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, maybe we shoulda had an infiltrator. lol. Kill me and make me one! lol j/k


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

I had an idea, but I'm not sure if it is even plausible. Not sure if Frundor should tell it before consulting its viability.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 3, 2007)

If it's more sophisticated than: "Rob the bank. Hope we don't kill anyone and that we don't get killed ourselves" then it is more viable than the current plan.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

Olot thought about keeping the thing we are sent to steal. Figured they would pay double at least for it. LOL  He's kind of a greedy jerk.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah... but the thing is; if they want it that bad they'll either cough up the money (excellent) or hire someone who's willing to kill you and bring back the item for the gold you were supposed to receive (bad).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

Let's hope for the best then! lol


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

If bad thing comes to happen, we can always use the so wished item as a hostage.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 3, 2007)

*sigh*

You two are going to be doing the ill-advised, hardly-thought-through things throughout the entire campaign, aren't you?

Even when the plot doesn't call for it?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

I really hope not.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 4, 2007)

Heh, just thinking it'll muddy the waters beyond what even I've planned if you do that.

Todays post has revealed a few plot twists that I'd like to make a meta-game comment about.
- Your Kalashtar contact reveals Olots and Frundors indiscretion.
- Daask activity has increased, at least in the lower levels.
- The Riedran Ambassador has been replaced, but the new man has yet to be identified.

- Finn discovers that his one-night stand with the "comely half-elf lass" has further implications than he realized. ((aka, I needed to introduce them to the story and was in a mood for wickedness))
- Meredith sees someone who is potentially stalking you. Paranoia or an explanation of your employers near-omniscience?

Now, bringing all this in one post seems forced, I know. However, I'd rather do it at once than stop you several times during your trip to Overlook. Just play along, alright


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't worry about Frundor, he will keep violence at a minimum =)


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 5, 2007)

So should we check in to this post every so often?  Just need to know if I should bookmark it.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 5, 2007)

Reading this thread won't be essential, though it might help 
Especially, as any possible vacation from the campaign should be noted here...

But, no you don't _have_ to read the OOC thread.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 10, 2007)

Recently, I've had some internet difficultites... so, I'd appreciate it if you could all send me an e-mail at pchlster@gmail.com...

Mainly, so that if my internet messes up again, I can tell you at school (this time it was fixed quickly, but just in case) where ENWorld is blocked.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 14, 2007)

My internet is unfortunately out of service for a while... therefore the game is on hold until i can do it w/o using public computers.

Sorry for the inconvenience *blush*


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 30, 2007)

So it looks like Frundor and Olot are about to reveal their terrible secret.  Now I don't want to bog the game down with issues of morality and working with _supposed_ murderers, so I want to kind of gauge everyones reactions on this board before bringing it in-game.  Now Hashkavak will be pretty upset that they killed an innocent guard just doing his job, moreso that the guard was a friend of the kalashtar.  How does everyone think we should proceed?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey don't look at me! =D


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

We gotta tell ya why they will react so violently, so we are basically S.O.L. Olot will point out that he was trying to leave when the guard stabbed him. He may leave out parts of the converstation that was involved in it though. Not lying, just leaving parts out.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 1, 2007)

That will probably work for Hashkavak being as my sense motive check sucks, even with the likely +2 binus I'd get for it not being a very probable story.  How do the others think?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 1, 2007)

Finn wouldn't be at all happy about it, but he wouldn't actually _do_ anything about it unless they continued killing guards or started killing innocents. He would probably anonymously drop off a portion of his share of the reward to that guard's family, though.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2007)

Well then we tell the tell. I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## Need_A_Life (Dec 27, 2007)

Part two starts here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3961735#post3961735

Hope to see you there!


----------

